# The "TV" thread (LCD/Plasma/LED). Post pics.



## TheOriginalScarface (Aug 29, 2011)

This is my baby i bought it in December, and it was worth every penny.

*63" Samsung Plasma 3D TV
Samsung 5.1 Surround Sound
PlayStation 3
Nintendo Wii
Sky+HD
Bang & Olufsen BeoCom 6000
Turtle Beach P11*


----------



## jamietd (Aug 25, 2010)

beautiful setup mate!!
why no rear speakers though?


----------



## TheOriginalScarface (Aug 29, 2011)

jamietd said:


> beautiful setup mate!!


Thanks dude.


jamietd said:


> why no rear speakers though?


They wasn't plugged in at the time i took those pics because i had just moved in but they are positioned behind the sofa now.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Were getting a 46 " samsung led 3G smart tv in 3 weeks, can't wait


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

That's I nice little man room you got there all you need is a fridge full of beer and sweets and your set I have the 46" pioneer kuro plasma at the min got it when they first came out cost a bomb back then but well worth it


----------



## TheOriginalScarface (Aug 29, 2011)

KammyTT said:


> Were getting a 46 " samsung led 3G smart tv in 3 weeks, can't wait


When you get it don't forget to post some pics.


----------



## TheOriginalScarface (Aug 29, 2011)

Gforce said:


> I have the 46" pioneer kuro plasma at the min got it when they first came out cost a bomb back then but well worth it


I've always loved pioneer TV's and the Kuro is definitely one of their best. Post some pics.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

"The "TV" thread (*LCD/Plasma/LED*). Post pics."

I take it no one wants to see my 36" CRT :lol:

p.s. Coz it's about 2' deep, it means it's closer to you and hence the image is larger so I'll claim it's the same veiwing size as a 42" on the wall


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

TheOriginalScarface said:


> Gforce said:
> 
> 
> > I have the 46" pioneer kuro plasma at the min got it when they first came out cost a bomb back then but well worth it
> ...


Out on the lash at the min I'll post some in the morning


----------



## TheOriginalScarface (Aug 29, 2011)

Gforce said:


> TheOriginalScarface said:
> 
> 
> > Gforce said:
> ...


Ok no prob.


----------



## Phil-TT (Feb 11, 2011)

A non TV related question, but where did you get that Scarface picture in that room mate?! It's the nuts.


----------



## jamietd (Aug 25, 2010)

MUFC.TT said:


> A non TV related question, but where did you get that Scarface picture in that room mate?! It's the nuts.


I liked that too, have it as my wallpaper on laptop and pc


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

I like LV bag :roll: :roll:


----------



## Amaranth (Aug 13, 2008)

We have a fairly new TV  Um I think it says logik and the surround sound entertainment thingy is LG. We have a Wii, Playstation and XBox 360 OH plays COD me I prefer L.A.Noir


----------



## TheOriginalScarface (Aug 29, 2011)

MUFC.TT said:


> A non TV related question, but where did you get that Scarface picture in that room mate?! It's the nuts.


Thanks mate. I bought the image from Ebay and then got my friend to print it and frame it for me.


----------



## TheOriginalScarface (Aug 29, 2011)

redsilverblue said:


> I like LV bag :roll: :roll:


Thanks (Lol).


----------



## TheOriginalScarface (Aug 29, 2011)

Amaranth said:


> We have a fairly new TV  Um I think it says logik and the surround sound entertainment thingy is LG. We have a Wii, Playstation and XBox 360 OH plays COD me I prefer L.A.Noir


Would love to see some pics!


----------



## MP (Feb 22, 2008)

Gforce said:


> That's I nice little man room you got there all you need is a fridge full of beer and sweets and your set I have the 46" pioneer kuro plasma at the min got it when they first came out cost a bomb back then but well worth it


I've got a 50" Pioneer, I love it, it is so much better than the other TVs I own or have owned (especially Sony!)!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

WAW! That looks really neat and tidy. 8) OCD alert time


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice setup.
I have just got a 3D Sony 55" and Bluray player. it al works great with the PS3 & GT5 but not tried it out with any 3D movies yet.

Boys & Toys


----------



## MP (Feb 22, 2008)

TheOriginalScarface said:


> This is my baby i bought it in December, and it was worth every penny.
> 
> *63" Samsung Plasma 3D TV
> Samsung 5.1 Surround Sound
> ...


Nice pad by the way!


----------



## TheOriginalScarface (Aug 29, 2011)

MP said:


> Gforce said:
> 
> 
> > That's I nice little man room you got there all you need is a fridge full of beer and sweets and your set I have the 46" pioneer kuro plasma at the min got it when they first came out cost a bomb back then but well worth it
> ...


I love Pioneer TV's can you post some pics?


----------



## TheOriginalScarface (Aug 29, 2011)

Dotti said:


> WAW! That looks really neat and tidy. 8) OCD alert time


You hit the nail on the head. I confess iv'e got OCD (Lol).


----------



## TheOriginalScarface (Aug 29, 2011)

Diveratt said:


> Nice setup.


Thanks mate. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]



Diveratt said:


> I have just got a 3D Sony 55" and Bluray player. it al works great with the PS3 & GT5 but not tried it out with any 3D movies yet.


Can you post some pics?


----------



## TheOriginalScarface (Aug 29, 2011)

MP said:


> TheOriginalScarface said:
> 
> 
> > This is my baby i bought it in December, and it was worth every penny.
> ...


Thanks dude. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

How about this from circa 2004.............


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

TheOriginalScarface said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > WAW! That looks really neat and tidy. 8) OCD alert time
> ...


Knew it!  I was about to say your spangly man toys are slightly off centre in relation to your clock on the wall but then scrolling down to your other piccies realised you obviously have a door to the right hence the long curtain and the reason why the set up is slighly off centre! :lol: Not that I'm being picky or anything .... :wink: . Looking fabulous though 8) > Where's the duke box also?


----------



## TheOriginalScarface (Aug 29, 2011)

KevtoTTy said:


> How about this from circa 2004.............


Speechless! That's quite a hardcore set-up you've got there. Beautiful.


----------



## TheOriginalScarface (Aug 29, 2011)

Dotti said:


> TheOriginalScarface said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


No room for it.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

KevtoTTy said:


> How about this from circa 2004.............


I used to have the exact same speaker stands Kev, in fact I think they're still in the loft!

Now have Panasonic 42" Plasma TX-P42V10b
Denon 1910 amp
Kef 2005.3 with Kube2 sub
PS3
Nintendo Wii

Not the best setup in the world (especially 18+ months from purchase) but it does a pretty good job. 

Don't appear to have any pictures of it though.


----------



## mauvedipstick15 (Jan 25, 2011)

When the day is done room--chill out
















Bryston 2x 7b sst's--Bryston cdp--Bryston Bda--Bryston Bp26---Pmc IB2i's----Panasonic--50"


----------



## TheOriginalScarface (Aug 29, 2011)

mauvedipstick15 said:


> When the day is done room--chill out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG!!! One word. Beautiful!


----------



## mauvedipstick15 (Jan 25, 2011)

Cheers mucker.


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

Just about finished the 'toys' room:-
50" Panasonic Plasma TV
Onkyo TX-NR609 AV Receiver
Panasonic DMP-BDT310 3D Blu-ray DVD
JVC DLA-X3 3D HD Projector
Grandview 7' motorised screen
Onkyo DS-A4 iPod/iPhone Dock
Sky HD+ TV
Sony PS3
7.1 Speaker system : 3 x Speakercraft Aim8 One, 4 x Speakercraft Aim8 Wide & MJ Acoustics Pro50 Mk2 Sub-woofer
Sonos ZonePlayer 90
Futronix P400 lighting controller

The Panny TV - not 3D though - plays Terrestrial TV, Sky HD TV, Blu-ray DVDs, Playstation










The projector and screen - full active 3D and plays everything the Panny does above - for those times when 50" just isn't enough. All seven front and surround speakers are set into the ceiling:


















The iPod/iPhone Dock. The sub-woofer and Sonos ZP90 are located in the purpose designed cupboard underneath with acoustic cloth front:










The Sonos system plays through the Onkyo AV Receiver in this room but a Cat 5e ethernet runs around the house delivering Sonos multi-room audio to all downstairs rooms. WiFi modem/router at one end of the ethernet and WiFi access point at the other end ensures full WiFi connectivity anywhere in the house and garden. Music stored on 2Tb NAS drive. Two workstations also built into the room with printer and scanner concealed within the furniture:










Futronix lighting controller provides 4 independent lighting channels within the room - uplighters on two channels and ceiling mounted down lighters on two.

Just need somewhere to put the fridge and beers now


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Room is too dark to take pics just now, but surround sound is through a pair of these KEF lovelys, along with a separate subwoofer 

Not true 5.1, but the quality of the sound and of construction is top notch.


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

A few of my lounge setup

Pioneer5090
Monitor Audio Silver RX's surround system in gloss black
Keff Kube 1
Yamaha RX-V1067 amp
Xbox


















jontymo


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

Really envy the setup you guys have but unfortunately for me having young kids means this kinna thing is not possible at the mo.

Maybe sometime in the future when we can afford a bigger house I will dedicate a room for this. Always want somewhere cool to sit down and chill out.


----------



## C.J (Mar 24, 2009)

Mine's pretty basic, but I'm in the process of selling my appartment / buying a house, and I've got plans for the next place.

Samsung 51" 3D Plasma
Onkyo amp
Onkyo Sub + speakers
Apple TV
PS3 Slim
360 Elite
Wii
3TB Media server


----------



## Colinthecop (Jan 2, 2008)

Dotti said:


> you obviously have a door to the right hence the long curtain


Without trying to sound like his gay friend in a Gok Wan style.... I think the curtains should be the same length, it detracts the eye from the symmetry of the room.

Sorry. :lol:


----------

